# 93458 & 92928



## Cindygau (Mar 8, 2018)

I am having issues with getting denial when I bill a stent with a heart cath. They are saying that the heart cath. is in with the stent. Is there any info for this?  

93548 59
92928 rc


----------



## heart123 (Mar 14, 2018)

if this is a medicare product put an XU instead of 59


----------



## JS81coder (Mar 18, 2018)

The cath code 93458 may need modifier 26 if you are coding for the physician side. (93458-26,59)


----------



## carelitz (Mar 20, 2018)

JS81coder said:


> The cath code 93458 may need modifier 26 if you are coding for the physician side. (93458-26,59)



Agreed. We code this 93458 26XU with the 92928 RC


----------



## abettiga (Mar 29, 2018)

If the decision for the stent placement was made during the initial cath (or a previous study is unavailable)... 92928-RC, 93458-26XU.  If the patient is coming in for stent placement determined necessary from a previous cath, 92928-RC no cath.


----------

